# Ontario, Canada



## TheBeachesGraeme (Oct 10, 2019)

Happy to meet. I am RWBro Graeme Boyce, a member of The Besches Lodge in Toronto, and Grand Senior Warden for the Grand Lodge of Canada in the Province of Ontario.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 10, 2019)

Welcome, I've been to a couple of lodges up there for different events. Love Toronto.


----------



## Winter (Oct 10, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Right Worshipful Brother! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 10, 2019)

Winter said:


> Welcome to the forum Right Worshipful Brother! Enjoy your stay.


Shoot, must have put wont link....


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm waving at you from London, although it's the original


----------



## Bloke (Oct 11, 2019)

TheBeachesGraeme said:


> Happy to meet. I am RWBro Graeme Boyce, a member of The Besches Lodge in Toronto, and Grand Senior Warden for the Grand Lodge of Canada in the Province of Ontario.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Greetings and Welcome !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 11, 2019)

Greetings Right Worshipful Brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Winter (Oct 11, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> Shoot, must have put wont link....


I think you replied in the wrong thread as well, Brother!  LoL

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 11, 2019)

Winter said:


> I think you replied in the wrong thread as well, Brother!  LoL
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


Yes I was having some technical difficulties yesterday LOL.


----------

